# Lake Seed Campground



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever camped at Lake Seed Campground at Lake Seed ?


----------



## Jighead (Jul 26, 2011)

Been there a few times.It is primitive campsites for tents only, bathrooms(no showers),a small beach, and a nice creek running thru a lot of the sites.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you I am wanting to do some catfishing up there .We will be camping in a tent.Thought about setting some lines there .


----------



## Squirrel29 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have not be there camping in many years. But, I do know you got to go to the mountain patrol station on the other side of the lake to pay for a campsite. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Jighead (Jul 28, 2011)

Also remember the boat ramp is on the other side of the lake on Lake Rabun Rd.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 3, 2011)

Jighead said:


> Also remember the boat ramp is on the other side of the lake on Lake Rabun Rd.



which is the best way to get the majority of your stuff to your site if your near the water. Save ya totein so far.


----------

